# Retour d'expérience : changement DD interne



## Vercoquin (5 Décembre 2004)

Cela fait plusieurs mois que j'envisage de changer de disque dur interne sur mon Titanium 550, mais je n'osais pas franchir le pas pour une seule raison majeure : la perte du silence que j'apprécie chaque jour sur mon PowerBook.
En passant d'un 30Go-4200tr/mn à un 60Go-5400tr/mn (le modèle que je convoitais), je redoutais d'entendre se déclencher plus fréquemment le ventilateur de mon ordinateur, ou de sentir la rotation du disque sous mon trackpad...

Après plusieurs semaines de galère avec un disque dur plein à craquer, je me suis enfin décidé à commander un Hitachi-IBM Travelstar 60 Go, 5400tr/mn, 8 Mo de cache (117 euros avec frais de port chez MacWay). Reçu 36 heures après ma commande passée sur Internet, et après 5 heures de transfert de données via CarbonCopyCloner, démontage et montage du disque compris, je pouvais goûter aux performances du monstre et sortir mes boules Quies si besoin... Il n'en a rien était !!!

Côté performance, je gagne au démarrage (environ 20%) et un peu au lancement des applications. Bien entendu, je gagne aussi lors de la copie de fichiers. Mais là où je suis le plus satisfait, c'est au niveau sonore : le disque est plus silencieux que mon ancien IBM 30 Go (modèle d'origine sur mon PB), notamment en lecture et écriture : le gratte-gratte de la tête de lecture fait moins de bruit et est presque imperceptible.
Coté rotation, il n'y a qu'avec l'oreille collée au trackpad que j'entends le disque.
Et comble du summum, le ventilateur de mon PowerBook se déclenche moins souvent qu'avec mon ancien disque !!! C'est bizarre, mais c'est un régal ! :love:

Me voici donc en possession d'un disque dur dont je suis ravi et qui a étonnamment répondu à ma plus grande exigence : le silence de fonctionnement 

Voilà qui rassurera peut-être certains possesseurs de PowerBook s'ils hésitaient à changer de disque dur.


----------



## Yip (6 Décembre 2004)

Merci pour les infos  


Et pour l'autonomie ?


----------



## Vercoquin (6 Décembre 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour les infos
> Et pour l'autonomie ?


Pour l'autonomie, je n'ai pas testé pour la bonne et simple raison que ma batterie arrive en fin de vie (3 ans de bons et loyaux services) et que l'indicateur de batterie fonctionne bizarrement (un message de fin de batterie apparaît au bout de 10 minutes, une fois l'ordinateur débranché du secteur, et l'ordinateur s'éteint une heure plus tard...). Je n'ai donc pas réellement les moyens de tester l'autonomie, désolé !  Et j'ai fait depuis quelques mois le deuil d'une vie nomade


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2004)

Je ne sais pas si ca peut servir a d'autre, mais quand j'ai commandé mon PB, on m'a dit qu'avec un DD 5400tr, j'allais perdre pas mal d'autonomie, et je dois dire que ca m'a fait un peu peur.

 Puis j'ai comparé avec un ami qui a pris le PB 17" sans option, et on a les mêmes temps d'autonomie sans rien faire, et lorsque l'on fait airport + Firefox, il n'y a pas grande différence avec approximativement les mêmes parametres.

 Donc je ne pense pas que le DD change beaucoup l'autonomie.


----------



## Yip (6 Décembre 2004)




----------



## doojay (6 Décembre 2004)

pour moi pas de problème d'autonomie avec mon 17" tout va bien  :love: ni de bruit d'ailleurs.


----------



## mordicus (7 Décembre 2004)

Vercoquin a dit:
			
		

> après 5 heures de transfert de données via CarbonCopyCloner


 Question: est-ce qu'on est obligé de passer par un clonage avec CarbonCopyCloner lorsqu'on veut récuperer son système et ses données sur un nouveau DD ? 
 Si je branche mon nouveau DD interne sur un port USB en externe, que je le formate, et puis que je copie TOUS LES FICHIERS du disque dur, est-ce que ça va marcher une fois qu'il prendra la place du DD interne ???

  Question importante pour moi ! merci !!!


----------



## chupastar (7 Décembre 2004)

J'ai une question aussi, CarbonCopyCloner c'est quoi? C'est inclus dans Mac OS  X ou bien c'est un logiciels payant (ou gratuit) ? Sinon existe t-il en français?

Merci.


----------



## kodex (7 Décembre 2004)

mordicus a dit:
			
		

> Question: est-ce qu'on est obligé de passer par un clonage avec CarbonCopyCloner lorsqu'on veut récuperer son système et ses données sur un nouveau DD ?
> Si je branche mon nouveau DD interne sur un port USB en externe, que je le formate, et puis que je copie TOUS LES FICHIERS du disque dur, est-ce que ça va marcher une fois qu'il prendra la place du DD interne ???
> 
> Question importante pour moi ! merci !!!



Il est plus que préférable d'utiliser CCC, il existe plein de fichiers cachés/invisibles sur ton DD qui ne seront pas pris en compte si tu te contantes d'un simple glisser/copier sur un autre DD.


----------



## kodex (7 Décembre 2004)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une question aussi, CarbonCopyCloner c'est quoi? C'est inclus dans Mac OS  X ou bien c'est un logiciels payant (ou gratuit) ? Sinon existe t-il en français?
> 
> Merci.



Non il n'est pas inclus dans Panther. Tu peux le télécharger ici sur le site de versiontracker.


----------



## chupastar (7 Décembre 2004)

kodex a dit:
			
		

> Non il n'est pas inclus dans Panther. Tu peux le télécharger ici sur le site de versiontracker.



Merci!


----------



## nantucket (7 Décembre 2004)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Donc je ne pense pas que le DD change beaucoup l'autonomie.


Moi je dis que oui !

Sur mon PB 12'' 1Ghz mon nouveau disque Toshiba MK8026GAX (80Gb, 5400 t/min et 16Mb) ne me permet plus de lire un DVD entier sans faire appel au secteur !!! :hein: 

Par contre quelle gain de vitesse au démarrage et au lancement des applications...


----------



## Amok (7 Décembre 2004)

Vercoquin a dit:
			
		

> je me suis enfin décidé à commander un Hitachi-IBM Travelstar 60 Go, 5400tr/mn, 8 Mo de cache (117 euros avec frais de port chez MacWay). Reçu 36 heures après ma commande passée sur Internet, et après 5 heures de transfert de données via CarbonCopyCloner, démontage et montage du disque compris, je pouvais goûter aux performances du monstre (...)
> Voilà qui rassurera peut-être certains possesseurs de PowerBook s'ils hésitaient à changer de disque dur.



J'ai fait la même manip (disque 40) il y a un bout de temps déjà (plus d'un an, disque acheté sur materiel.net) et tout est nickel. J'ai de plus placé le disque d'origine dans un boitier silverfly firewire : très bon produit. Assemblage du tout en 4 coups de tournevis .


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

alors DD facile a changer ?

pas de risque d'abimer autre chose ?

on met combien de temps honnetement ?


----------



## Vercoquin (7 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait la même manip (disque 40) il y a un bout de temps déjà (plus d'un an, disque acheté sur materiel.net) et tout est nickel. J'ai de plus placé le disque d'origine dans un boitier silverfly firewire : très bon produit. Assemblage du tout en 4 coups de tournevis .



Merci Amok  Je suis très tenté, mais je possède déjà un DD externe 80 Go (Ice), et j'ai envie d'offrir mon vieux disque à un ami sur PC qui bataille avec 10 Go. Toutefois, cet ami a peur de faire le changement de disque, notamment car il ne veut pas perdre une semaine à devoir tout réinstaller, et je ne suis pas en mesure de le renseigner sur un utilitaire comme CarbonCopyCloner sur sa plate-forme...


----------



## Vercoquin (7 Décembre 2004)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une question aussi, CarbonCopyCloner c'est quoi? C'est inclus dans Mac OS  X ou bien c'est un logiciels payant (ou gratuit) ? Sinon existe t-il en français?
> 
> Merci.


Pour compléter les infos déjà données, CCC (CarbonCopyCloner) est un donatioware. Pour l'utiliser, voilà comment je fais :
1- je démarre sur un disque externe pour 'dégager' le disque que je veux copier (ce n'est peut-être pas nécessaire, mais je préfère prendre mes précautions) ;
2- je copie, à l'aide de CCC, le disque source (celui que je veux sauvegarder) sur mon disque cible (le disque externe), et je demande, dans les préférences de CCC, "Créer une image disque sur la cible". J'ai alors un magnifique fichier image-disque sur mon disque de sauvegarde, qui est la copie conforme de mon disque sauvegardé ;
3- je change le disque que je voulais remplacer ;
4- je le formate à ma guise (partition, etc.), toujours en démarrant sur mon disque dur externe ;
5- toujours en utilisant mon disque externe comme disque de démarrage, j'ouvre l'image-disque de mon ancien DD, créée avec CCC, et je lance CCC en choisissant l'image-disque comme source et le nouveau DD comme cible. A cette étape, je décoche l'option "Créer une image disque sur la cible" dans CCC ;
6- je lance la copie. 1/2 heure plus tard, mon nouveau DD est conforme à l'ancien. je peux me remettre au travail !

A part mon PowerBook, j'ai utilisé cette 'procédure' (je n'ai toutefois rien inventé) pour changer le DD de 3 iMacs DV 400... Je n'ai jamais eu de mauvaise surprise 

Il me semble que CCC est un des rares utilitaires qui permet de faire des copies de disques durs bootables...


----------



## Vercoquin (7 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> alors DD facile a changer ?
> 
> pas de risque d'abimer autre chose ?
> 
> on met combien de temps honnetement ?



Aucun risque d'abîmer quoi que ce soir... Il faut bien sûr être méticuleux, et surtout faire attention à la surface sur laquelle on retourne son PowerBook (sinon, gare aux griffures !). Le disque est branché à la carte mère par une broche minuscule et un peu fragile... En y allant tout doucement, ça passe toutefois sans problème.

Niveau temps, j'avais mon disque à 15h00
16h00 : mon ancien disque est sauvegardé sur un disque dur externe avec CarbonCopyCloner
17h00 : le tournevis, qui m'a permis de tout démonter jusqu'au coeur du PowerBook malgré une taille juste un peu trop grande, ne me permet pas de dévisser les 4 vis qui maintiennent le disque dur dans son berceau grâce à des rondelles en caoutchou ! Pourtant, ce sont les mêmes vis que partout ailleurs, sauf que les têtes sont un peu plus profondes et mon tournevis un peu trop gros ne parvient pas à s'y engouffrer...
18h00 : j'ai pris ma voiture pour aller dégoter un tournevis parfaitement adéquat au Castorama de la zone commerciale voisine. Le magasin est en rupture de stock pour ces outils de précision !
19h00 : je suis de retour chez moi en pestant et je m'attaque aux 4 vis avec une pince (les têtes de vis dépassent largement et la prise est facile). Ca marche à merveille. Le nouveau disque est rapidement en place
19h30 : je prépare mes fameux croque-monsieur maison
20h30 : Je formate le nouveau disque dur, puis je copie mon ancien disque sur le nouveau
21h15 : je vais consulter les news sur MacG, en tendant l'oreille aux bruits de ce nouveau disque dur, et JE N'ENTENDS RIEN !
21h16 : je me demande pourquoi j'ai attendu si longtemps avant de changer de disque dur (question budget mise à part !).



L'excellent site www.powerbook-Fr.com propose la notice Apple pour le démontage du Titanium. Tous les autres modèles de portable Apple sont également référencés...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2004)

puree j'ai ete voir le tuto de demontage du ibook G4

c'est chaud...

un petit coup de tournevis et tu petes le plastique assez facilement...


----------



## mordicus (8 Décembre 2004)

Vercoquin a dit:
			
		

> Pour compléter les infos déjà données, CCC (CarbonCopyCloner) est un donatioware. Pour l'utiliser, voilà comment je fais :
> 1- je démarre sur un disque externe pour 'dégager' le disque que je veux copier (ce n'est peut-être pas nécessaire, mais je préfère prendre mes précautions) ;
> 2- je copie, à l'aide de CCC, le disque source (celui que je veux sauvegarder) sur mon disque cible (le disque externe), et je demande, dans les préférences de CCC, "Créer une image disque sur la cible". J'ai alors un magnifique fichier image-disque sur mon disque de sauvegarde, qui est la copie conforme de mon disque sauvegardé ;
> 3- je change le disque que je voulais remplacer ;
> ...


 Ouah !  Ca c'est un super tuto ! Merci Vercoquin !  Je vais en faire un poster et l'accrocher au-dessus de mon lit ! Mais il y a deux trucs pas très clairs pour moi.... c'est pas si simple tout ça... *
  QUESTIONS*: 
 1- pour démarrer avec un disque externe, cela veut dire que tu dois avoir déjà installé MacOs sur ton nouveau disque dur (branché en externe) avant de sauvegarder dessus l'image disque, n'est-ce pas ? 
 2- Avec CCC ne peut-on pas faire une image du disque interne (donc ancien) si l'on démarre avec celui-ci, et si l'on branche le nouveau disque en externe (juste formaté et partitionné - par exemple: j'installerai MacOS sur l'une des deux partitions, et sur l'autre je sauvegarde l'image disque.. puis je l'importe de la partition 2, tandis que je démarre MacOS sur le nouvau DD depuis la partition 1) ???
 3- Est-ce qu'on peut démarrer avec un disque dur Externe branché sur un port USB 2.0 ? (j'ai un ibook G4)
 heu.. c'est clair ?


----------



## Vercoquin (9 Décembre 2004)

mordicus a dit:
			
		

> Ouah !  Ca c'est un super tuto ! Merci Vercoquin !  Je vais en faire un poster et l'accrocher au-dessus de mon lit ! Mais il y a deux trucs pas très clairs pour moi.... c'est pas si simple tout ça... *
> QUESTIONS*:
> 1- pour démarrer avec un disque externe, cela veut dire que tu dois avoir déjà installé MacOs sur ton nouveau disque dur (branché en externe) avant de sauvegarder dessus l'image disque, n'est-ce pas ?
> 2- Avec CCC ne peut-on pas faire une image du disque interne (donc ancien) si l'on démarre avec celui-ci, et si l'on branche le nouveau disque en externe (juste formaté et partitionné - par exemple: j'installerai MacOS sur l'une des deux partitions, et sur l'autre je sauvegarde l'image disque.. puis je l'importe de la partition 2, tandis que je démarre MacOS sur le nouvau DD depuis la partition 1) ???
> ...


Merci mordicus. Content que mon topo te serve 
1-> Je crois que je suis mal fait comprendre : en ce qui me concerne, le disque externe n'est pas le nouveau disque. C'est un tout autre disque sur lequel Mac OS X est effectivement installé...
2-> Dans la configuration que tu décris, avec, pour résumer, ton nouveau disque branché en externe et formaté et ton ancien disque toujours en interne, il est sûrement plus simple de demander directement une copie du DD interne vers le DD externe sans faire d'image disque et sans chercher à faire de partition sur le nouveau disque dur. Cela implique que CCC puisse copier un système qui est "actif", c'est-à-dire le système actuellement utilisé par le Mac...
3-> Oui !


----------



## mordicus (9 Décembre 2004)

Merci encore Vercoquin.



			
				Vercoquin a dit:
			
		

> 3-> Oui !


 Ah bon, tu en es sûr ? Tu l'as fait toi-même ? On m'avait dit que non sur un forum US, que seul le port Firewire du boitier externe permettait de booter... Pardonne mon insistance, je ne mets pas en doute ce ta réponse, mais j'aimerais une ferme confirmation sûre !  (j'ai un ibook G4 800Mhz, 2 ports USB 2.0)

 Pour info, mis à part "Carbon Copy Cloner", il y a un programme encore plus simple, dirait-on, avec pas mal d'autres options, mais il est en anglais et payant (20$... mais enfin... en ce moment l'euro est fort!) : il s'appelle SuperDuper. Voir:
http://www.shirt-pocket.com/SuperDuper/SuperDuperDescription.html
 Il a des fonctions diverses comme exécuter des sauvegardes régulières d'un DD vers un autre DD (avec en option, le choix des fichiers à copier - tous, ou seulement les documents, les fichiers utilisateurs, etc.)


----------



## chupastar (9 Décembre 2004)

Vercoquin a dit:
			
		

> Merci mordicus. Content que mon topo te serve
> 1-> Je crois que je suis mal fait comprendre : en ce qui me concerne, le disque externe n'est pas le nouveau disque. C'est un tout autre disque sur lequel Mac OS X est effectivement installé...
> 2-> Dans la configuration que tu décris, avec, pour résumer, ton nouveau disque branché en externe et formaté et ton ancien disque toujours en interne, il est sûrement plus simple de demander directement une copie du DD interne vers le DD externe sans faire d'image disque et sans chercher à faire de partition sur le nouveau disque dur. Cela implique que CCC puisse copier un système qui est "actif", c'est-à-dire le système actuellement utilisé par le Mac...
> 3-> Oui !



Merci pour les expications, mais si on a pas de DD externe avec Mac OS X installé dessus, c'est possible quand même de faire la manip?


Merci.


----------



## Vercoquin (11 Décembre 2004)

mordicus a dit:
			
		

> Merci encore Vercoquin.
> Ah bon, tu en es sûr ? Tu l'as fait toi-même ? On m'avait dit que non sur un forum US, que seul le port Firewire du boitier externe permettait de booter... Pardonne mon insistance, je ne mets pas en doute ce ta réponse, mais j'aimerais une ferme confirmation sûre !  (j'ai un ibook G4 800Mhz, 2 ports USB 2.0)


Non, je n'ai jamais essayé de booter en USB2...
Suite à ton message, j'ai fouiné par ci par là, et les informations sont contradictoires. Il faudrait que quelqu'un de ce forum infirme ou confirme que l'on peut booter sur USB2... Désolé !


----------



## Vercoquin (11 Décembre 2004)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour les expications, mais si on a pas de DD externe avec Mac OS X installé dessus, c'est possible quand même de faire la manip?
> Merci.


Sans disque externe ? Ou sans système sur le Disque externe ? Si c'est le deuxième cas, il serait possible de booter sur l'externe après avoir copié le disque interne sur l'externe avec CCC... Mais cela implique que CCC puisse faire une copie bootable d'un système actif, ce que je ne suis pas sûr...


----------



## chupastar (12 Décembre 2004)

Ah ok. Oui ma question n'était pas assez précise, car en fait dans tes explications tu sembles utiliser 3 disques en tout: l'interne, un externe avec le système d'exploitation dessus, un second externe vierge que tu veux mettre à la place de l'interne.

En fait je voulais m'assurer qu'avec uniquement deux disque, càd, l'interne d'origine + l'externe qu'on veux remplacer à la place de l'interne, ça puisse marcher en faisant une copie de l'OS sur ce second externe afin de le mettre directement dans le portable et démrrrer dessus une fois installer.

Voilà, je ne sais pas si c'est tout à fait clair...


----------



## Vercoquin (12 Décembre 2004)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Ah ok. Oui ma question n'était pas assez précise, car en fait dans tes explications tu sembles utiliser 3 disques en tout: l'interne, un externe avec le système d'exploitation dessus, un second externe vierge que tu veux mettre à la place de l'interne.
> 
> En fait je voulais m'assurer qu'avec uniquement deux disque, càd, l'interne d'origine + l'externe qu'on veux remplacer à la place de l'interne, ça puisse marcher en faisant une copie de l'OS sur ce second externe afin de le mettre directement dans le portable et démrrrer dessus une fois installer.
> 
> Voilà, je ne sais pas si c'est tout à fait clair...


En regardant l'aide de CCC, il semble qu'il ne soit pas obligatoire de cloner un système inactif. Par conséquent, tu peux cloner ton ancien disque en interne sur ton nouveau en externe. Il n'y a rien à faire en particulier. Tu choisis ta source (ancien disque) et ta cible (nouveau disque) dans CCC, et tu lances le "Clone" : pas besoin de cocher quoique ce soit dans les préférences de CCC.
Une précaution toutefois : bien formater le nouveau disque avec Utilitaire Disque avant le clonage, pour avoir un support sain.

Après une semaine d'utilisation de mon nouveau disque interne, je confirme : le nouveau disque est beaucoup plus silencieux que l'ancien, la machine ne chauffe pas plus, et mon autonomie tourne toujours autour de l'heure et quart. Tout cela accompagné d'une bien meilleure réactivité de la machine au moment du démarrage, de la copie de fichiers et du lancement d'applications. Un régal en somme :love:


----------



## chupastar (12 Décembre 2004)

Merci pour les info!
Ca donne vraiment envie de changer son DD, moi j'aimerais bien un 7k60, 60Go à 7200 trs/min et 8Mo de cache...

Merci.


----------



## Kabo01 (13 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous, tout nouveau tout beau sur le web, je possède un Ibook oldschool (vous savez le vieux tout orange, oui, oui, ça existe encore !)... Enfin bon, sans grande conviction, je voulais savoir ce que je pouvais faire pour le booster au maximum, parceque je suppose que ce sera toujours moins cher que d'en acheter un nouveau...
Je compte donc sur vous et votre grandeur d'âme pour m'aider. Merci d'avance.


----------



## chupastar (13 Décembre 2004)

Ben ajoute de la ram au maximum de ces capacité et pourqui pas un remplacement de disque dur par un plus rapide comme l'indique ce sujet.


----------



## Fogi (14 Décembre 2004)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour les info!
> Ca donne vraiment envie de changer son DD, moi j'aimerais bien un 7k60, 60Go à 7200 trs/min et 8Mo de cache...
> 
> Merci.




J'ai mis dans mon iBook 1 Go un DD de 5400 Trs/mn avec 16 MO de cache...ça fait vraiment une grosse  différence, démarrag, lancement des applis etc...
J'ai hésité entre celui-ci et un autre de 7200 Trs avec moins de cache...

http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=13_171_466_688&products_id=1747


----------



## Yip (14 Décembre 2004)

Kabo01 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous, tout nouveau tout beau sur le web, je possède un Ibook oldschool (vous savez le vieux tout orange, oui, oui, ça existe encore !)... Enfin bon, sans grande conviction, je voulais savoir ce que je pouvais faire pour le booster au maximum, parceque je suppose que ce sera toujours moins cher que d'en acheter un nouveau...
> Je compte donc sur vous et votre grandeur d'âme pour m'aider. Merci d'avance.




Il y a quelque part ici un sujet là-dessus, utilise la fonction recherche ou descend plus bas dans la liste des sujets, le titre est assez parlant si je me souviens bien.


----------



## chupastar (14 Décembre 2004)

Fogi a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mis dans mon iBook 1 Go un DD de 5400 Trs/mn avec 16 MO de cache...ça fait vraiment une grosse  différence, démarrag, lancement des applis etc...
> J'ai hésité entre celui-ci et un autre de 7200 Trs avec moins de cache...
> 
> http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=13_171_466_688&products_id=1747



Oui moi aussi j'ai hésité, plus de ram ou plus rapide, surtout dans un portable, la chauffe, la consommation etc... C'est l'éternel question.

Mais apparemment les 7200 tours/min ne change en rien ni le bruit ni la consommation ni la chauffe, ou sinon dans de très faibles proportions...

Mon iBook fait partit de ceux qui ont la carte mère qui peuvent avoir des problèmes, j'attends de la changer pour démonter l'iBook. Donc ce sera après Noe?l?,??j?'espère que les prix auront baissés d'ici là.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

la difference est plus flagrante entre 4200 et 5400 tours

7200 n'apporte rien de mieux que 5400

idem, les 16 Mo de cache n'apportent rien par rapport a 8


----------



## doojay (14 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> la difference est plus flagrante entre 4200 et 5400 tours
> 
> 7200 n'apporte rien de mieux que 5400
> 
> idem, les 16 Mo de cache n'apportent rien par rapport a 8


Pas d'accord, j'ai changé un 5400 d'un copain pour un 7200tm et c'est plus rapide mais enfin bon après tout est une question de jugement. C'est comme le 8mo et le 16mo le dernier apporte quand mê^mê^plus de fluidité pour le montage vidéo


----------

